# Tortoise for adoption?



## wendycee (Mar 11, 2020)

I am interested in adopting an adult tortoise, but can't seem to find one? I live in South Florida. Any help is appreciated


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 11, 2020)

@ALDABRAMAN may have some that need homes.


----------



## ZenHerper (Mar 11, 2020)

This time of year, craigslist is silly with tortoises in need of rescue:





__





south florida pets "tortoise" - craigslist


south florida pets "tortoise" - craigslist



miami.craigslist.org





Or you can check the breeders section of the forum.


----------



## dmilam (Mar 11, 2020)

Herman’s and redfoot tortoise - general for sale - by owner


Herman’s $80 redfoot $50 good deals



miami.craigslist.org





I suggest you research the breeds and their requirements before you adopt. Feeding, housing and general care varies greatly depending on the species.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 11, 2020)

I Iive just south of you in Sunrise.
Are you going to keep this tortoise outdoors?
If so, I recommend a Redfoot tortoise.

Each species needs different requirements, foods, temperatures, etc. And south Florida is a great place for a Redfoot.
They are what I keep.
As far as getting one. Contact SOUTHERN REPTILES. Ryan is within 10 minutes of you.
Or post a "WANTED"ad on Miami Craigslist. You'll be contacted by some idiots. But you'll also, eventually find a Redfoot.
For a few other ideas, look at my YOUTUBE video:
Redfoot habitat Florida style.


----------



## wendycee (Mar 12, 2020)

Thank you so much! I will! Yes, outdoors


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 16, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> @ALDABRAMAN may have some that need homes.


 ~We currently do not have any.


----------



## Russian Natasha (Apr 25, 2020)

wendycee said:


> I am interested in adopting an adult tortoise, but can't seem to find one? I live in South Florida. Any help is appreciated


I am looking for a home for my Russian Tortoise. Where in Florida are you?


----------



## wendycee (Apr 26, 2020)

Russian Natasha said:


> I am looking for a home for my Russian Tortoise. Where in Florida are you?


I am in Boynton Beach


----------

